# Flash Drive



## J511

Hi,

I am trying to find out opinions about Flash Drive.  Do you think it is too costly?  Which brand do you like?  What are the advantages? disadvantages?
I would like some info before I decide to purchase.  Your input would be greatly appreciated.

J511


----------



## NikeAero1080

Do you mean an USA jump drive? It plugs into a USB port and has storage space? If that's the case, I love it. I use it at work on a daily basis.


----------



## J511

The device I am speaking of does plug into the USB port and it is portable.  You can take it from work to home, etc.  The person who told me about the device called it Flash Drive.  Maybe that's a trade name.


----------



## max_p_4444

All of the flash drives are mostly the same, the only difference I saw in a cheap on and the more expensive one is that the expensive one comes with a usb cord. but you can get a cheap one for around $35 USD (64MB)


----------



## RockyM

How is the laptop battery power consumption on these USB flash drives?


----------



## Praetor

USB flash barely requires power.


----------



## RockyM

Thanks. I saw something called a QuikDisk 2.2GB. Basically, it's a removeable compact flash card inside a USB enclosure. Would this use about the same power as a typical USB flash drive? I'm looking to load it with MP3 files and play them on my laptop. Thanks,


----------



## Praetor

No idea but i cant see it using more than 1 or 2 watts.


----------



## RockyM

Is 1 or 2 watts a lot of power on a laptop? The specs are:

voltage 3.3/5.0 VDC +/- 5% auto detect  
current (write) 275 mA 
current (idle) 18 mA


----------



## Praetor

I saw your post in Laptops and to answer your question, no. Your optical drives when firing up will probably chew through 10-15W.


----------

